# Summertime bug catching event on today!



## Bcat (Aug 23, 2018)

What do you guys think of this new event? 

I for one just have to say, WOW.

Not only are the prizes insanely generous, but the catchrates are good too and we're not relegated to only catching for a certain time window!

This is a huge step in the right direction for nintendo and I'm super happy with this event!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 23, 2018)

I really appreciated the simplicity of the event, especially since they give out fortune cookies and leaf tickets as rewards.  I?m already done with it, but only because I?m heading to college and don?t want anything hanging over my head lol.


----------



## Ashariel (Aug 23, 2018)

I think that there is a limit it ends the 30th..


----------



## Bcat (Aug 23, 2018)

My only qualm with this event is that I finished the whole thing today. I wish it lasted a little longer,, but with the prizes they gave out I'm not complaining!

Now I'm catching beetles to try and get us all the 50 LT


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 24, 2018)

The catch rates are fantastic. I just haven't caught the goliath beetles yet. 
I hope they do something like this again.


----------



## senjir (Aug 24, 2018)

Great event.  Way to go Nintendo! Sadly, I just bashed them on a different thread. I guess all relationships have their ups and downs!


----------



## AngelBunny (Aug 24, 2018)

The event is awesome! I just can't find any Goliath beetles, do they only come out at night?


----------



## sylviabee (Aug 26, 2018)

Does anyone know what time the rare beetles come out? Oddly enough I caught one goliath beetle and one cyclo stag in the afternoon today after scaring all the butterflies and fruit beetles away and then standing in the far corner for a bit. I thought night time would be the best time for beetles like it is in new leaf.


----------



## Sheando (Aug 27, 2018)

I can't catch any Goliath beetles either! I easily completed the rest of the challenges several days early, but no matter how often I log on, no Goliath beetles will spawn.


----------



## Ashariel (Aug 27, 2018)

Sheando said:


> I can't catch any Goliath beetles either! I easily completed the rest of the challenges several days early, but no matter how often I log on, no Goliath beetles will spawn.



It's easier to catch them if u stay on the island scare or catch all the bugs go behind the tent respawn is every 30 seconds so hide 30s then repeat!! I find more rares that way than reloading or going back a forth.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> My only qualm with this event is that I finished the whole thing today. I wish it lasted a little longer,, but with the prizes they gave out I'm not complaining!
> 
> Now I'm catching beetles to try and get us all the 50 LT





sylviabee said:


> Does anyone know what time the rare beetles come out? Oddly enough I caught one goliath beetle and one cyclo stag in the afternoon today after scaring all the butterflies and fruit beetles away and then standing in the far corner for a bit. I thought night time would be the best time for beetles like it is in new leaf.



There is no time..I think.i read the only thing that's more common is the football fish and it's more common at night.


----------



## Greninja (Sep 5, 2018)

I know this is late but did you all get your 50 leaf tickets?


----------



## Flare (Sep 5, 2018)

Greninja said:


> I know this is late but did you all get your 50 leaf tickets?



Hmm I just logged in and found them in my mailbox.


----------



## Greninja (Sep 5, 2018)

Flare said:


> Hmm I just logged in and found them in my mailbox.



I never got them and I dont remember the distribution days.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 5, 2018)

Greninja said:


> I know this is late but did you all get your 50 leaf tickets?



I got mine.  They showed up in my mailbox automatically.


----------

